# Thermal Imaging for Smartphones



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

Could this be the new, more affordable way to get into thermal imaging? It will be interesting to see how this technology develops.

http://thinkingafield.org/2016/06/seek-thermal-announces-first-affordable-pro-grade-imaging-smartphone.html


----------



## Tuffdaddy (Oct 26, 2012)

This is an older post, but I was just checking those out. Pretty cool technology for us poor folk who can't afford a $5,000 thermal scope.


----------



## dwtrees (Mar 5, 2012)

Flir has combined thier thermal imaging with a CAT branded cell phone. A welder friend of mine has one that he uses for checking the temp of the material he is welding on. I was checking it out and did some adjustments on the settings for him to improve the clarity of the images he was looking at. He took a picture of me t about 5 feet. Not to sure how it will work at a distance but it was pretty cool to play with at the wedding dance we were at. He said the phone cost him $600.


----------

